# Good-looking men active on the UFC Roster!



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey guys! Forgive me if there is related thread available, but I was wondering what the other girls and non hetro guys think of these MMA fighters as far as looks, edge and sex appeal goes?

For me, the quisisential MMA guy with the best face features and body has to be GSP! He's stunning. Great muscular legs, broad shoulders and smouldering good looks. Yet he doesn't look too pretty, still masculine enough to make you feel safe in his arms :wink01:

For looks alone he gets 10/10 in my book. Personality is 9/10.


I've always liked the rugged look of Ryan Bader. He's obviously got an amazing shape, but his looks are underrated as far as i'm concerned! Looks are 7/10. Because I don't know much about him and he doesn't have a boisterious personality, I can only give him 6/10 in the personality stakes! 

Jon Jones is another cutie. He sometimes appears too skinny for me to really enjoy looking at his body, but when he looks bigger, he is rather striking. Plus he has a very sexy smile and nice eyes. He too gets 7/10 for looks but 5/10 as he can come across as a douchebag sometimes.


One of the less conventionally good-looking fighters that I like is also Anthony Pettis. My friends think he looks too cute and boyish to be a fighter, but there is definitely an edge to him. Like a guy who knows what he is doing behind the boyish charm.

What do you guys think!? x


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Gustaffson. That man is straight gorgeous.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Roger Huerta. Dan Hardy. Anthony Pettis. I also second Gustaffson.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Renan Barao for sure!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

pa pa pa poker face pa pa poker face


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Wand is up there as well.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Stop trying to de-rail the thread brew. I may not be able to infract you, but I will send Renao to your house to lick your face while you sleep.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Don't threaten me with a good time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

GSP No ****. But I said No ****


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Finally! A thread I can get behind! Haha, behind! You know, 'cause it's about men? Good looking men? Getting behind good looking men!? 

Okay, I need an hour of self reflection. While I do, enjoy some of these mantastic honeypies in my absence. 









































































The heart wants what the heart wants.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

AJClark said:


> The heart wants what the heart wants.


lol, okay, you def win the internet today.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

You have to go by the nickname alone LOL

'Handsome' Matt Wiman

Nuff said


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

His face is just okay, but Cain's body is sexah.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> His face is just okay, but Cain's body is sexah.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


uhhh.... yeah if you're into guys with gino










I hope I'm completely missing some sarcasm here... :confused02:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Pfffwarrr... Check these hotties out.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Disgusting, making a mockery of such a good thread. 

Personally i have always wanted to bone Gustaffson, Ben Henderson, Phil Davis, Francis Carmont,Michael McDonald and most of all... Carlos Condit.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I would.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

real talk though

~ Maurício Rua ~ Wanderlei Silva ~ Dan Henderson ~ Fedor Emelianenko ~ Baby Jay Penn ~ Kazushi Sakuraba ~ Mark Hunt ~ Chuck Liddell ~ Cain Velasquez ~ Micheal McDonald ~ Bas Rutten ~


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

No ****


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Chan Sung Jung
Dong Hyun Kim
But at the end of the day Uncle Creepy is the best looking guy in the UFC..


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

What a way to derail a thread to those who posted pics of guys who are clearly not good looking! :confused03: Some of those did make me laugh though :happy01:

I forgot all about Gustafsson! That guy is dreamy. 

Amoosen, you have it the other way around..Cain's face is good, but his body is very meh!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

oh yeah forgot about Wineland.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

GSP looks like a large muscled up baby, with his fuzzy head. He's not attractive, he has abs, I bet at least 40% of this forum has abs, they aren't hard to find. Plus his are chemically enhanced.

Also, Ken Shamcock.


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

Honestly, I think Matt Wiman is overrated in the looks department. Sure, he's ok and all but there are much better looking fighters out there who don't have the nickname 'handsome'!


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Sharon said:


> What a way to derail a thread to those who posted pics of guys who are clearly not good looking! :confused03: Some of those did make me laugh though :happy01:
> 
> I forgot all about Gustafsson! That guy is dreamy.
> 
> Amoosen, you have it the other way around..Cain's face is good, but his body is very meh!


lol no, that's what I was saying. The poster that I quoted said the face was meh and the body was "sexay".:confused03:



Sharon said:


> Honestly, I think Matt Wiman is overrated in the looks department. Sure, he's ok and all but there are much better looking fighters out there who don't have the nickname 'handsome'!


Yeah, like El Guapo! (translates as 'the handsome one')


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I'd argue Mauricio for most Good-looking unibrow in the UFC, dreamy....


----------



## Tiptup (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Tiptup (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

I bet a ton of chicks like Uriah Faber IDK why the Efff i keep posting in this thread hahaha


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

My personal favorite...


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 5, 2011)

This thread delivers. Who needs pornhub...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

30+ posts and no mention of Sexyama? That's just wrong.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Surprised no one has said a roy nelson,amanda nunes and ben rothwell 3 way as there fantasy


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

wow i forgot aboit sexyama for a second. feel like i shoukd get a beating from dude for that one.


also rory macdonald. god damn that man is classy bond style.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

omfg Sexyama i easily number one how on earth did i forget


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Prettiest men to ever fight in the UFC, in my books. :drool01:


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

Frankie Edgar


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I think it's clear that the girls like Cerrone, dude was dating Brittany and I saw him and one of the newer UFC girls sharing glances at a recent weigh in.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Stun Gun said:


> omfg Sexyama i easily number one how on earth did i forget


Everyone in this thread should be ashamed! He should have been first pick!


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> :laugh:



You got a picture of her after winning an exhausting Judo olympic battle, pretty hard to look pretty after such an event. No need to be mean to her  

For every bad picture of Rousey, theres a good one. I think she scrubs up well. She's not the hottest gal, but she is better than people give her credit for. Plus she doesn't over do it with the make up like other female fighters do *cough* Tate *cough*


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Why isn't ben rothwells after indian food the top pick for this thread


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Mauricio Rua used to be a Runway Model before switching to fighting business. True story.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Mauricio Rua used to be a Runway Model before switching to fighting business. True story.


He had to quit because he gassed out halfway out on the runway.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> He had to quit because he gassed out halfway out on the runway.


Hum, not back then, I suppose, but I get it. It was a joke, right?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Hum, not back then, I suppose, but I get it. It was a joke, right?


It was a joke.

I never thought young Mauricio was that handsome though, young Vitor trumps him IMO.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh my dear Swick.










Jim Carrey is also a stud.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I always found Cody Mckenzie quite dreamy.


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

Kim Winslow


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If I was to go straight...it would be because of this man


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I like the look of guys that look like gals..or could pass as gals with hormones, makeup and a wig.


So...uh.


Steven Siler. :laugh:


Also Jordan Mein if he fixed his teeth.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

CupCake said:


> If I was to go straight...it would be because of this man


 actin like she doesn't like the D

:dunno:


Thiago Silva would murder a vagina


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Lol Bresk...time to time it ain't so bad...doubt he could murder one but he's free to have a go


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Thiago Silva looks like a man who killed one too many puppies as a child.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Lol Bresk...time to time it ain't so bad...doubt he could murder one but he's free to have a go


Thiago "The Bedroom Bully" Silva



Roflcopter said:


> Thiago Silva looks like a man who killed one too many puppies as a child.


I keep wondering whether he's going to end up getting his face tattooed before the end of his career, it certainly wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

CupCake said:


> If I was to go straight...it would be because of this man


Going for one of the manliest looking dudes in the ufc... Surprising :laugh:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

CupCake said:


> If I was to go straight...it would be because of this man


Ian McCall is my Thiago Silva


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

there are far more good looking men than there are women in the UFC right now, even if proportionally

on top of my list, probably

Shogun Rua
GSP obviously
Stann got that "american hero" square chin


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

JoeRashed said:


> Kim Winslow


You mean the crypt keeper?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> He had to quit because he gassed out halfway out on the runway.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Rofl! That was good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Oh I forgot. My wife is in love with Bisping so I guess he deserves a mention.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ape City said:


> Oh I forgot. My wife is in love with Bisping so I guess he deserves a mention.


Show to her how he's gona look like 10 years from now. 










By Spite


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

Sharon said:


> One of the less conventionally good-looking fighters that I like is also Anthony Pettis. My friends think he looks too cute and boyish to be a fighter, but there is definitely an edge to him. Like a guy who knows what he is doing behind the boyish charm.
> 
> What do you guys think!? x


What are you talking about Pettis is probably the most attractive guy they have, he's made to have women dream of him.

Also I would imagine Chael Sonnen can be very attractive before sex.

One time I was with a girlfriend watching UFC and out of nowhere she blurts out that Terry Etim is very attractive to her. I was like :sign04:


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

As a straight guy I'm not afraid to admit when another man is a good looking dude, none the less, I deferred to my girlfriend on this one who is also a big fan. This was her quick list in no particular order.

Carlos Condit
Frank Mir
Erick Silva
Chael Sonnen
Anderson Silva

Pretty Eclectic list now that I look at it.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

No one is better looking than this guy.
Erik Silva is up there also!


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

AmdM said:


> No one is better looking than this guy.
> Erik Silva is up there also!


Yeah, my GF remember she really liked Lyoto as well, but she does always complain about the Unibrow, lol


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

I am confused, are you male or female Cupcake?  either way, you need to choose somebody decent. Not Thiago Silva!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Sharon said:


> I am confused, are you male or female Cupcake?  either way, you need to choose somebody decent. Not Thiago Silva!


I'm female, why the confusion?

In my opinion Thiago Silva is more than decent, it's my opinion, I think there are some facial train wrecks in this thread but I let people have there opinion :thumb02:


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Benson Henderson is ridiculously good looking. The UFC has a bunch of handsome guys on the roster (a few examples below,) but Bendo's face would make Michelangelo burst into tears.

Pettis would be good looking if he wasn't Jersey Shore orange.

Erick silva, Machida, Gustaffson, Bones, Shields, ellenberger and GSP are all quite presentable, considering they get punched in the face for a living.

Slightly off topic, but young Stephan Bonnar (TUF 1 era) was quite a dish.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

CupCake said:


> I'm female, why the confusion?
> 
> In my opinion Thiago Silva is more than decent, it's my opinion, I think there are some facial train wrecks in this thread but I let people have there opinion :thumb02:


Thiago is a great choice in my opinion too

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

> ...facial...


:happy02:







*Sigh*. Will I never grow up?

.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*Facepalm*



Thanks H33lhook for lowering the tone of an otherwise informative and worthwhile thread.


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

CupCake said:


> I'm female, why the confusion?
> 
> In my opinion Thiago Silva is more than decent, it's my opinion, I think there are some facial train wrecks in this thread but I let people have there opinion :thumb02:


Facial trainwrecks like who? I was just wondering because of the statement you made earlier about going for ladies and then saying you liked Thiago Silva, that's all hun 

Facial train wrecks, which ones and explain please??


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Machida, Florian, Stann, Bonnar, Barao, Shogun are all my personal opinion on a facial train wreck (easy H33lhook).

I understand others may like them, and good for them. But personally only one guy turns my head and it's Thiago Silva.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

CupCake said:


> Machida, Florian, Stann, Bonnar, Barao, Shogun are all my personal opinion on a facial train wreck (easy H33lhook).
> 
> I understand others may like them, and good for them. But personally only one guy turns my head and it's Thiago Silva.


No Uncle Creepy love? I think we need to think about where our friendship stands  They are the only two in the UFC that I'd go for.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> No Uncle Creepy love? I think we need to think about where our friendship stands  They are the only two in the UFC that I'd go for.


only 2! geez your worse than some of the guys that say they wouldn't touch *insert ring girl here*

just jokes, I guess maybe that's what its like to not have too much testosterone hehe still though, only 2 :wink01:

I reckon Erick Silva has my vote


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

CupCake said:


> Machida, Florian, Stann, Bonnar, Barao, Shogun are all my personal opinion on a facial train wreck (easy H33lhook).
> 
> I understand others may like them, and good for them. But personally only one guy turns my head and it's Thiago Silva.


What is wrong with Stann and Shogun? They are perfectly decent looking men.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Stann has jay leno chin and shogun has the world's most 5 a clock shadow


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't believe this thread has gone 8 pages. :laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killz said:


> Can't believe this thread has gone 8 pages. :laugh:


Good looking men in the UFC is a serious and sensitive issue killz.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

We are only getting started. This is going to replace the hot girls thread.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

JWP said:


> only 2! geez your worse than some of the guys that say they wouldn't touch *insert ring girl here*
> 
> just jokes, I guess maybe that's what its like to not have too much testosterone hehe still though, only 2 :wink01:
> 
> I reckon Erick Silva has my vote


3 actually, I'd be all over Condit in a nanosecond given the chance, he looks enough like Wil Wheaton for me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> 3 actually, I'd be all over Condit in a nanosecond given the chance, he looks enough like Wil Wheaton for me.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Ewww. 

You wanna' do Wesley Crusher?

Engage!

.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I forgot about Shinya Aoki


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Benson Henderson is ridiculously good looking. The UFC has a bunch of handsome guys on the roster (a few examples below,) but Bendo's face would make Michelangelo burst into tears.


Bendo has crazy eyes !!

I Always had a mancrush on Erick Silva )
And Pettis Looks good aswell
Codit looks like a nice guy trying his hardeest to look mean )

LOVE:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

We may have a candidate for Thread of the Year on our hands. :laugh:


----------

